# lecture des e-mail sur le ipod touch



## maceuse2 (24 Juillet 2008)

j'ai mon ipod touch depuis quelque semaine, je pars en vacance bientot, mais je n'amène pas mon macbook, seulement mon ipod(camping) Par contre, j'arrive a aller sur internet, sur msn et tout, mais quand je vais dans hotmail.com pour lire mes e-mails, sa me demande mon mot de passe, je l'écrit et ait connexion et sa me redemande mon mot de passe, donc je n'arrive jamais a entrer dans hotmil...et en vancance j'aimerais bien pouvoir aller lire mes e-mail...
J'ai une amie qui m'a dit que pour elle tout fonctionnait, mais moi j'ai beau essayer et réessayer, sa ne onctionne jamais(j'ai le bon mot de passe, c'est aps sa le problème)


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juillet 2008)

En même temps, il faut et que tu désactives le bloqueur de pop-up, et que MSN soit compatible Mac OS X...ce qui est un peu tiré par les cheveux en ce moment...

De toute manière je te conseille de remplacer tes adresses "hotmail" par du Gmail...


----------



## maceuse2 (24 Juillet 2008)

msn fonctionne, c'est vraiment juste hotmail qui ne fonctionne pas, et j'ai une amie qui réussis a aller voir ses e mail, sur hotmail, mais elle n'a rien fait de spécial


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juillet 2008)

MSN (WLM) est un service de messagerie instantanée et de boîte mail présenté par Microsoft.

Le fonctionnement de ce service est aléatoire sous Mac, car c'est pour Windows à la base.
Maintenant, je te conseille de basculer via GMail...


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement je viens juste de me créer un compte gmail et c'est vraiment pas mal du tout!!!! Au faite si tu as des problèmes avec ton ipod contacte moi sur l'adresse qu'il y a dans ma signature!!!!!;:rateau:


----------

